# [D2G CM9] Build 08192012 for GSM Users



## Dark Cricket

I've been working on implementing some stability and saving on battery for D2G CM9, I know that I have made arrangements that are small, but I've seen a difference when using them, that's why I share them with you.

*Remember, I'm not dev, use this at your own risk*

You must follow the instructions in the main post, here: http://rootzwiki.com...9-build-thread/

*This work is focused on GSM users, CDMA users will not see any difference in this work.*

All the credit goes to the lead developer bikedude880, x13thangelx and people who have collaborated to develop CM9

*Changelog v1.2 : *

Testing the / system / bin / battd to let go to deep sleep, *(EXPERIMENTAL)*

Added to build.prop:

#Wireless Speed Tweaks
persist.telephony.support.ipv6=1
persist.telephony.support.ipv4=1

#Performance
debug.sf.hw=1
persist.sys.ui.hw=1
debug.composition.type=gpu
debug.egl.hw=1
debug.egl.profiler=1
video.acelerate.hw=1
ro.kernel.android.checkjni=0

*NOTE:* Be careful when testing this version, the file battd is experimental, I've tried it and work for me.

*NOTE 2 :* If you find some tweak, to improve performance of the battery, or to repair something in CM9, share it here and add it to the rom.

*Download:* http://www.mediafire.com/?upb1crvh52csbft

*Changelog v1.1 :*

Some tweaks in /system/framework/framework-res.apk:

framework-res\res\values

*true* ( Unplug USB Don´t turn on screen )
*true* ( I like this )

Added *UNLIMITED™tweaks from mv_style* in build.prop to improve battery and Wireless, post here:

http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1747697

######################
## UNLIMITED™TWEAKS ##
######################

# Power Saving Tweaks
pm.sleep_mode=1

# Disables data sent and logging
ro.config.nocheckin=1
profiler.force_disable_err_rpt=1
profiler.force_disable_ulog=1

# Website Bypass
net.rmnet0.dns1=8.8.8.8
net.rmnet0.dns2=8.8.4.4
net.dns1=8.8.8.8
net.dns2=8.8.4.4

# Wireless Speed Tweaks
net.tcp.buffersize.default=4096,87380,256960,4096,16384,256960
net.tcp.buffersize.wifi=4096,87380,256960,4096,16384,256960
net.tcp.buffersize.umts=4096,87380,256960,4096,16384,256960
net.tcp.buffersize.gprs=4096,87380,256960,4096,16384,256960
net.tcp.buffersize.edge=4096,87380,256960,4096,16384,256960
net.ipv4.tcp_ecn=0
net.ipv4.route.flush=1
net.ipv4.tcp_rfc1337=1
net.ipv4.ip_no_pmtu_disc=0
net.ipv4.tcp_sack=1
net.ipv4.tcp_fack=1
net.ipv4.tcp_window_scaling=1
net.ipv4.tcp_timestamps=1
net.ipv4.tcp_rmem=4096 39000 187000
net.ipv4.tcp_wmem=4096 39000 187000
net.ipv4.tcp_mem=187000 187000 187000
net.ipv4.tcp_no_metrics_save=1
net.ipv4.tcp_moderate_rcvbuf=1

# Signal Tweaks
persist.cust.tel.eons=1

*Download v1.1:* http://www.mediafire...1t871216x91g2fh

*Changelog:*

* Added bootmenu (tnks to wizard0f0s)

* Fixed Signal Strength ( only for GSM users ) I replace this files /system/framework/framework.jar/android/telephony/SignalStrength.smali and SignalStrength$1.smali

* Create file init.mapphone_umts.rc ( improve stability and fix Charge Only Mode for GSM users ) I add this file to /system/etc/hijack-boot.zip/newboot/

* Change the line ro.telephony.default_network=3 ( for GSM users )

Still need to add some fixes, which is why we need some testers, if anyone has any fix to add, please share it here and can be added to this rom, I have yet to edit the framework-res.apk to add a detail, but I need some time.

Warning: I could not test this rom, I hope tonight flash and report how it works.

*Download:* http://www.mediafire...7o7vbgp9ssbo7w5


----------



## Dark Cricket

With the build.prop tweaks, my wifi disconnects when in deep sleep mode, before did not, if you find some tweak or improvement you want to implement in the rom, post it here and I add.

Even I should try the battd bin, since the Defy works better.

I hope that this work will inspire the devs to continue updating the D2G


----------



## thiagomesa

downloading and testing...

edit...

the tweaks for signal strenght works,


----------



## hgrimberg

Good job! I'try it on Monday when I'll get back from my trip.
Thank you!

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk 2


----------



## popo007

Is the GSM Data work in this rom? Currently im using the aokp b39 of x13thangelx because the GSM data work there. Sorry for the noob question.


----------



## hgrimberg

popo007 said:


> Is the GSM Data work in this room? Currently im using the aokp b39 of x13thangelx because the GSM data work there. Sorry for the noob question.


Well it was working on the original cm9 rom from bikedude. This is an improvement on that cm9 for gsm users.

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shaka_yonqui

Excelente aporte! mañana me pongo a probarlo y comento los resultados!

Excellent contribution! Tomorrow I get to try and comment the results!


----------



## Dark Cricket

These are teh numbers for today, in standby, no data, no wifi, with other battd file, I´ll keep testing and upload the update later tonigth ..

PD: you can see the full signal bar ..


----------



## popo007

The GSM Data working. Now I'm using my phone as a modem


----------



## Dark Cricket

Yes, GSM data working with my carrier Telcel Mexico.

Enviado desde mi DROID2 Global usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## mufazzal123

I too can confirm that data is working. Great work.
But the battery drain is quite heavy.


----------



## hgrimberg

It drains battery the same as with the regular cm9? Supposedly that was improved on this version of the rom.

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shaka_yonqui

mufazzal123 said:


> It drains battery the same as with the regular cm9? Supposedly that was improved on this version of the rom.
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk 2


To avoid this, simply disable the two options of "animation" from the menu "development options" (defaults are in 0.5x):
Window animation scale = "animation disabled"
Transition animation scale = "animation disabled"
That will make a lot of savings in the battery especially in deep sleeps


----------



## shaka_yonqui

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Nada que decir... excelente trabajo


----------



## thiagomesa

the hwa does not work for youtube, like cm9 original, dealbreaker for me...
but this is an awesome work... thx


----------



## Dark Cricket

I'm working on CM9 110712 for DX 

Enviado desde mi DROID2 Global usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## thiagomesa

i'm waiting for this...


----------



## hgrimberg

Me too! Thank you!

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shaka_yonqui

Me too!


----------



## popo007

I have a problem with the walkman port, I just use this walkman port at the ics aokp rom with no problems but in the cm9 roms ive encountered a certain error ("unsupported format blah blah" thing). I attach my logs. I hope it can help you to determine the problem. thank you


----------



## shaka_yonqui

Dark Cricket said:


> I'm working on CM9 110712 for DX
> 
> Enviado desde mi DROID2 Global usando Tapatalk 2


Wait a moment... are you working on a version not for D2G?


----------



## hgrimberg

I flashed to version 1.2 and it works ok so far. Did you already add the battery saving tweak to this rom?

Sent from my DROID2 Global using Tapatalk 2


----------



## thiagomesa

shaka_yonqui said:


> Wait a moment... are you working on a version not for D2G?


that´s the base
es la base mi amigo!!!


----------



## shaka_yonqui

thiagomesa said:


> that´s the base
> es la base mi amigo!!!


Ahh bueno, eso me tranquiliza!







, jaja, gracias por la aclaración!


----------



## thiagomesa

shaka_yonqui said:


> Ahh bueno, eso me tranquiliza!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , jaja, gracias por la aclaración!


relax dude
relajate aigo!!! XD


----------



## eva

thank you for your efforts!could you fix the GSM data'bug of CM9 at 3.20，i am using this ROM to make MIUIv4 from defy.but the network of GSM and WCDMA data can not in useful.thank you ,waiting for your reply(







)
Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using RootzWiki


----------



## eva

pictures are there.this is the ROM.




















Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using RootzWiki


----------



## hgrimberg

Battery life is great in this rom. Great tweak you implemented. What if I change the cpu profile to conservative. Will it be even better?

Enviado desde mi DROID2 Global usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dark Cricket

eva said:


> thank you for your efforts!could you fix the GSM data'bug of CM9 at 3.20，i am using this ROM to make MIUIv4 from defy.but the network of GSM and WCDMA data can not in useful.thank you ,waiting for your reply(
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using RootzWiki


Sorry it took so long to answer, I've been pretty busy, in theory, to repair CDMA and GSM Data, you need to replace the files in framework.jar ($ RIL.smali,) version 3.20 has many problems, I've been trying to run MIUI v4 with this version but without success, this coming weekend will try to do it again.


----------



## engwan

Anyone having Wifi issues? My problem is similar to the one described here:

*[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]
Jabberwockish, on 09 August 2012 - 03:29 AM, said:[/background]*[background=rgb(247, 247, 247)]

I'm having a bizarre WiFi problem that I haven't seen mentioned before. WiFi works just fine for awhile, then mysteriously&#8230;doesn't. I'll pull my phone out of my pocket and notice that it's disconnected from WiFi and using 3G data instead. The weird part is, when I open Settings, WiFi is still turned on-and cannot be turned off! Even if I enable airplane mode, WiFi still shows as "on."

Rebooting fixes it (it's usually already connected to my home network by the time the lock screen appears, and the switches in both Settings and the status bar power widget work properly), but I don't want to reboot every few hours&#8230;.

D2G, CM9 7/26 build.[/background]

The only response in the thread was a reference to this post by bikedude:

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Don't call it broken until you have tried EVERYTHING. There are thousands of other users who have no issues with it at all. The handful that do (and I kid you not, it /is/ only a handful) either have a certain brand of router or some crazy off-the-wall encryption method. Yes, I /have/ myself seen wifi have issues connecting, but only on my friends router.[/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Take it from a dev of CM9 for this family of Motorola phones. It /is/ technically our software to blame, but it's your hardware that's causing it.[/background]​
I'm sure it's not anything related to the router and encryption method because the phone wont even show the available wifi networks. Wifi toggle is turned on but no networks shown, and the toggle cannot be turned off, even in airplane mode. Rebooting fixes it, but its quite annoying.


----------



## Jabberwockish

engwan said:


> Anyone having Wifi issues? My problem is similar to the one described here:
> 
> [&#8230;]
> 
> I'm sure it's not anything related to the router and encryption method because the phone wont even show the available wifi networks. Wifi toggle is turned on but no networks shown, and the toggle cannot be turned off, even in airplane mode. Rebooting fixes it, but its quite annoying.


Which CM9 build are you using? On 8/19, I haven't had that issue in quite awhile (since late September or early October). It just stopped happening after awhile.

Of course, now that I've typed that, it will probably happen this afternoon.

When it was still happening frequently, I got into the habit of usually switching WiFi off when I leave the house; I often still do, mainly to conserve battery. (My battery has been in almost constant use for almost two years, so a full charge is not nearly what it once was.)


----------



## engwan

Jabberwockish said:


> Which CM9 build are you using? On 8/19, I haven't had that issue in quite awhile (since late September or early October). It just stopped happening after awhile.
> 
> Of course, now that I've typed that, it will probably happen this afternoon.
> 
> When it was still happening frequently, I got into the habit of usually switching WiFi off when I leave the house; I often still do, mainly to conserve battery. (My battery has been in almost constant use for almost two years, so a full charge is not nearly what it once was.)


I noticed it didn't happen today when I turned data off.. Usually I just leave wifi and data on all the time and that thing happens. I'll also try what you suggested.


----------



## gsr18

Jabberwockish said:


> Which CM9 build are you using? On 8/19, I haven't had that issue in quite awhile (since late September or early October). It just stopped happening after awhile.
> 
> ...


Bizarro. Me too. I was just thinking the other day how long it had been, then shook the thought right away for fear it would!


----------



## engwan

I'm using the build on this thread and also tried 0819 with the same problem.

Actually, I've used CM9 before then went back to stock and now back to CM9. The first time I used CM9, I experienced this problem for a while and then it didnt happen again for a long time. Now, I cant seem to find a way to not let it come back.

I've been experiencing the wifi problem every day.


----------



## hgrimberg

Every time i insert the phone on the craddle, the podcast i am playing stops. Anybody?

Enviado desde mi DROID2 Global usando Tapatalk 2

Enviado desde mi DROID2 Global usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## d2g.pa13

my sim is locked so you have to enter the pin before the device can connect to the network. But this is not asking me to enter the pin so my phone cant connect......


----------



## Tommino

use another phone and remove sim pin lock


----------



## Tinko

This is best rom i have ever seen. Good job.


----------



## ThonyMelendrez

Dark Cricket said:


> I've been working on implementing some stability and saving on battery for D2G CM9, I know that I have made arrangements that are small, but I've seen a difference when using them, that's why I share them with you.
> 
> *Remember, I'm not dev, use this at your own risk*
> 
> You must follow the instructions in the main post, here: http://rootzwiki.com...9-build-thread/
> 
> *This work is focused on GSM users, CDMA users will not see any difference in this work.*
> 
> All the credit goes to the lead developer bikedude880, x13thangelx and people who have collaborated to develop CM9
> 
> *Changelog v1.2 : *
> 
> Testing the / system / bin / battd to let go to deep sleep, *(EXPERIMENTAL)*
> 
> Added to build.prop:
> 
> #Wireless Speed Tweaks
> persist.telephony.support.ipv6=1
> persist.telephony.support.ipv4=1
> 
> #Performance
> debug.sf.hw=1
> persist.sys.ui.hw=1
> debug.composition.type=gpu
> debug.egl.hw=1
> debug.egl.profiler=1
> video.acelerate.hw=1
> ro.kernel.android.checkjni=0
> 
> *NOTE:* Be careful when testing this version, the file battd is experimental, I've tried it and work for me.
> 
> *NOTE 2 :* If you find some tweak, to improve performance of the battery, or to repair something in CM9, share it here and add it to the rom.
> 
> *Download:* http://www.mediafire...upb1crvh52csbft
> 
> *Changelog v1.1 :*
> 
> Some tweaks in /system/framework/framework-res.apk:
> 
> framework-res\res\values
> 
> *true* ( Unplug USB Don´t turn on screen )
> *true* ( I like this )
> 
> Added *UNLIMITED™tweaks from mv_style* in build.prop to improve battery and Wireless, post here:
> 
> http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1747697
> 
> ######################
> ## UNLIMITED™TWEAKS ##
> ######################
> 
> # Power Saving Tweaks
> pm.sleep_mode=1
> 
> # Disables data sent and logging
> ro.config.nocheckin=1
> profiler.force_disable_err_rpt=1
> profiler.force_disable_ulog=1
> 
> # Website Bypass
> net.rmnet0.dns1=8.8.8.8
> net.rmnet0.dns2=8.8.4.4
> net.dns1=8.8.8.8
> net.dns2=8.8.4.4
> 
> # Wireless Speed Tweaks
> net.tcp.buffersize.default=4096,87380,256960,4096,16384,256960
> net.tcp.buffersize.wifi=4096,87380,256960,4096,16384,256960
> net.tcp.buffersize.umts=4096,87380,256960,4096,16384,256960
> net.tcp.buffersize.gprs=4096,87380,256960,4096,16384,256960
> net.tcp.buffersize.edge=4096,87380,256960,4096,16384,256960
> net.ipv4.tcp_ecn=0
> net.ipv4.route.flush=1
> net.ipv4.tcp_rfc1337=1
> net.ipv4.ip_no_pmtu_disc=0
> net.ipv4.tcp_sack=1
> net.ipv4.tcp_fack=1
> net.ipv4.tcp_window_scaling=1
> net.ipv4.tcp_timestamps=1
> net.ipv4.tcp_rmem=4096 39000 187000
> net.ipv4.tcp_wmem=4096 39000 187000
> net.ipv4.tcp_mem=187000 187000 187000
> net.ipv4.tcp_no_metrics_save=1
> net.ipv4.tcp_moderate_rcvbuf=1
> 
> # Signal Tweaks
> persist.cust.tel.eons=1
> 
> *Download v1.1:* http://www.mediafire...1t871216x91g2fh
> 
> *Changelog:*
> 
> * Added bootmenu (tnks to wizard0f0s)
> 
> * Fixed Signal Strength ( only for GSM users ) I replace this files /system/framework/framework.jar/android/telephony/SignalStrength.smali and SignalStrength$1.smali
> 
> * Create file init.mapphone_umts.rc ( improve stability and fix Charge Only Mode for GSM users ) I add this file to /system/etc/hijack-boot.zip/newboot/
> 
> * Change the line ro.telephony.default_network=3 ( for GSM users )
> 
> Still need to add some fixes, which is why we need some testers, if anyone has any fix to add, please share it here and can be added to this rom, I have yet to edit the framework-res.apk to add a detail, but I need some time.
> 
> Warning: I could not test this rom, I hope tonight flash and report how it works.
> 
> *Download:* http://www.mediafire...7o7vbgp9ssbo7w5


 Hey Creepy Droid, Whats up with the Market or Google play store, i just couldnt finde it. the only good thing on it is than it haves multilenguage plataform
with Spanish, than it works perfecly FIne on Mexico qith Telcel Data and stuff but, im should be so dumb or blind, i just cant get the play store Man, could you help me Out?


----------



## bebilakner

quote from the message you quoted: *You must follow the instructions in the main post, here: http://rootzwiki.com...9-build-thread/ * So all of you the single and only thing you have to do is JUST READ or use the SEARCH function thorough the topics. Now I understand why developers have lost the interest in developing, it's just because most people are too lazy to start reading or searching the info they need. I've read all the topics concerning D2G and not only, I know all I have to do to squeeze all my D2G can do, I know how to bring him from death and many more, but I've asked for something just when the search function returned nothing that concerned me. Back to your "problem" : YOU HAVE TO INSTALL GAPPS in the way you've done when you installed the rom. If you know how to read in English, in the quoted post, the second message posted tells you that (point no 3). Where are you bikedude to tell him something SWEET


----------



## ThonyMelendrez

Hey bebilakner im Sorry if i Offend you with my question, but the question wasnt for you dude, and want you mean with ¨All of You¨,Mexicans? or the new People than just up to lern? is this the way you show your empathy to new people than is trying to lern somting more about theirs CellPhones?

You said something than unfortunately i didnt know about INSTALL GAPPS and also you gave my this page so i can READ, and i will do it on English, Ja!
i would also do it if it is on German or Frensh or Spanish, witch i also Spoke. However Man dont try to be the Smart Ass and never miss the respect for People,
Becouse without respect and knowledge Humanity is Lost,
and that is the freaken point of Forums like this man, to LERN and SHARE the Knowledge.


----------



## bebilakner

ThonyMelendrez said:


> Hey bebilakner im Sorry if i Offend you with my question, but the question wasnt for you dude, and want you mean with ¨All of You¨,Mexicans? or the new People than just up to lern? is this the way you show your empathy to new people than is trying to lern somting more about theirs CellPhones?
> 
> You said something than unfortunately i didnt know about INSTALL GAPPS and also you gave my this page so i can READ, and i will do it on English, Ja!
> i would also do it if it is on German or Frensh or Spanish, witch i also Spoke. However Man dont try to be the Smart Ass and never miss the respect for People,
> Becouse without respect and knowledge Humanity is Lost,
> and that is the freaken point of Forums like this man, to LERN and SHARE the Knowledge.


By all of you, I meant all the new registered members here who consider that reading and searching is too much for them. So it's easier to ask again and again and again the same stupid question that was answered in thousands more topics over this forum. Why makes you think I meant Mexicans ???? I'm not racist as you kindly suggest. You didn't know you have to install GAPPS because you considered reading all the post you quoted it's not for you. So you are the one who shows disrespect for all the work that's in this forum. LEARN and SHARE you say. All you need is already shared here, if you can't read English that's why some smart ass invented GOOGLE TRANSLATE. That's not just for translating the F word in different languages. SO LEARN, by READING everything you want to know is already SHARED. Stop asking the same questions that were answered- for this you'll have to use SEARCH THIS FORUM function in the upper right corner of the forum page. READ THE RULES or have Google translate them for you. Good luck! LE: I'm tired of reading tons of pages of "Hey, this is not working.... where is that option.... how to make gsm work...." All the things about what's working and what not, what are the known bugs and walkthroughs usually are in the first page of every rom posted here. But are there willing people to read and stop filling pages with tons of sh*t ? NO. That's why if anybody wants to find an answer would have to read and scroll tons of stupid crap. If you would've read the OP you would've know that you should install Gapps. This is my final answer to this. I won't be answering anymore to this, just not to be kicked out of here for the reason of flame starter and being out of topic. I'll try to ignore future posts of lazy people who can't read or who can't use google translate.


----------



## fabianzippo

he guys folow this link http://qqcjhz.lofter.com/ this is support for d2g i have aokp 5.3


----------

